# No welcome pack still..............



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

joined at Donnington, still no sign, abit dissapointed that it should take over a month to send a welcome pack :x


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats weird mate I joined after this and recieved mine over a week ago. It might be worth an email to someone about this.


----------

